# Cooler Bags For Work



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi guys, i've done the hard part and got myself a diet together for my new bulk plan but now i'm struggling to find a cool bag large enough to carry 3 tupperware boxes for my meat+carb meals at 10am-1pm-4pm during work hours, the one's ive seen are either big enough for 1 box or are designed with kids in mind and have cartoon characters all over it!

I've seen the six pack bags which I am tempted by but at £79.99 im sure I could get a cheaper cool bag and ice packs.

Any recommendations where I could buy one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002FKPVI4/ref=asc_df_B002FKPVI46404744?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B002FKPVI4


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks mate - I had looked on Amazon but forgot to mention I was looking for somewhere on the high street so I didn't have to wait for delivery and crack on with it straight away, although with this current weather im sure it'll be fine on my car seat for now!

Thanks again.


----------

